# Tau kx139 supremacy armour



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Not seen this little gem posted anywhere yet, it caught my eye yesterday from the Forgeworld Openday









reminds me of the robotec mk2 monster


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

11 guns? Oh my, wouldn't want to be near that when it had a hissy fit!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

as many guns as a baneblade, with what, half or even 1/3rd the size?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

another fucking superduper shootatyou mega armour for tau? well that's new...
reminds me of the deredeo (aka compensator) dreadnought


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

neferhet said:


> another fucking superduper shootatyou mega armour for tau? well that's new...


Well they ARE the shooty army after all.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> Well they ARE the shooty army after all.


personal opinion here, they need more skimtanks.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

That thing is T8, 8 wounds, 2+ 4++, 3 Strength D large blasts, 625 points !!!


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

And apparently about the size of a cerastus knight, but wider. That's a big 'un!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The giant model arms race continues, as 40k turns slowly into 40k scale epic, marines on 32mm bases next year it will be 5 tac marines on a sinlge base lol


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Oldman78 said:


> next year it will be 5 tac marines on a sinlge base lol


In 5 years it will be so, totally agree with you


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like the tau are suffering from a Napoleon complex. Or its the whole let me see how many guns I can cram into a tiny can


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Big models were once a novelty or fine centre piece to an army, now a must have item for even small games, not a bad thing completely but really taking thinking out of the game, "...grunt bring big shooty thing...grunt..win"


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Further rumors were listed that this guy will be modular, with other shoulder weapon options and possibly other arm options also. It will actually come pre-built with magnet holes.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Archon Grimherald said:


> Looks like the tau are suffering from a Napoleon complex. Or its the whole let me see how many guns I can cram into a tiny can


You must be new to this


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

NO forgeworld! your doing it wrong!

You need to make it HARDER for people to use Gundam models for the tau! not easier!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Needs MOAR guns!!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Xabre said:


> Further rumors were listed that this guy will be modular, with other shoulder weapon options and possibly other arm options also. It will actually come pre-built with magnet holes.


While I won't be getting the model it's this part that interests me. I also read somewhere the Mastodon has something similar.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

TAKE MY MONEY!!!
Love that thing, proper army centrepiece model... Cant wait to see the stats, I bet the letter D is involved... \o/


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

What I read was that the stats weren't finalized. There was talk of modular weaponry, like I said. The Ion cannons of course will probably be similar to the Riptide, but with higher volume of shots. The SUPER guns are probably ordinance, but there are two shoulder mounts (that 3-piece gun uses both mounts and stretches across the back). There's talk of massive missile pods, AND an arm-mounted giant missile launcher as well. 

Burst Cannons will probably be point defense, and smart missiles are smart missiles.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

And how many of us didn't think Tau would go in this direction with Super-Heavy Walkers and Titans? I guess anything is possible nowdays. I think I see on the horizon a new Tyranid Bio-titan and a Dark Eldar Knight-sized Cronus Engine or a Super-Heavy grotesque.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The Imperium got a warlord, everybody else will get something similar in class


----------



## el_machinae (Nov 17, 2014)

Titan-creep aside, it's actually kinda sexy. I think I'm liking the look of this super-heavy.

It would be nifty it if had to stay immobile to fire the top guns, but could use the other weapons while mobile. Some type of 'needing the power' fluff.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Holy shit, it's got more guns than a space station.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Holy shit, it's got more guns than a space station.


It was recently mistaken for a moon.


----------

